
Vermont's Remote Worker Grant Program - maximente
https://www.thinkvermont.com/remote-worker-grant-program/
======
llimllib
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17196507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17196507)

------
danielfoster
>New remote worker must be an individual who is a full-time >employee as
defined by the employer, who receives a W-2 from >their employer and is
employed by a business with its >domicile or primary place of business outside
of Vermont.

Freelancers and entrepreneurs are out of luck here. Unless Vermont hopes to
pay for the program through employee payroll taxes, this restriction seems
hopelessly arbitrary.

Also note that funding is "First come, First served. You must first move to
Vermont and (correctly) fill out several pieces of paperwork to find out if
you applied in time.

This seems like an awful way for one of the highest-tax states in the country
to welcome remote workers.

~~~
DFHippie
>This seems like an awful way for one of the highest-tax states in the country
to welcome remote workers.

Yes, if your top metric for quality of life is income tax rate, Vermont is not
the state for you.

~~~
peller
It's more than just the taxes though, because not only are they high, but the
salaries are significantly lower than just about every other major
metropolitan area in the country, with a relatively similar cost of living to
those places (at least comparing Chittenden County/the greater Burlington
area).

~~~
Tehchops
Did some investigating when this was initially announced and we were
considering moving.

Like most anywhere else, desirable areas(good schools, near water, access to
public services) in Vermont are just as expensive as elsewhere, on top of the
high income taxes.

------
steindavidb
(for a single filer) at $100k income, this lowers the effective state income
tax to 0.8%

at $200k income, this lowers the effective state income tax rate to 4.4%

New Hampshire is literally next door and has no income tax.

~~~
woah
Some people prefer Vermont's landscape, culture and politics and might be
willing to give up 0.8% of income tax savings.

~~~
bobochan
This. Vermont and NH residents are much more concerned by property taxes and
education funding. I do not love having to fill out yet another tax form for
the state in VT, but the income tax is a rounding error compared to other
expenses. Meanwhile, I live somewhere that other people come to vacation. It
is paradise year round (with an exception for mud season).

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>Meanwhile, I live somewhere that other people come to vacation. It is
paradise year round (with an exception for mud season).

Those vacationers are going to permanently move to your "paradise" when they
want to retire or start families and it will be a paradise no longer.

~~~
bobochan
All are welcome, particularly if they want to start families. We could use
many more young families with school age children.

We are an old state with a dropping population, hence why the government is
trying to attract new residents. Seriously, grab your skis, get in the car and
come on up; the more the merrier.

------
keeganjw
As a Vermonter, I really don't get all the hype around this. The program has
gotten way more attention than it probably deserves. It's a limited program in
a small state. The logic of it is bizarre. We're trying to bring in more tax
dollars by giving people tax breaks to move here? There might be a small,
long-term pay off but it would most likely be minimal. Low taxes don't get
people to move here, it's mostly the nature but good, equitable schools and a
relatively liberal culture don't hurt.

------
cgb223
I think Vermont vastly overestimates how many remote jobs/workers currently
exist

I’ve been trying to land one for over a year now

It’s slim pickings out here...

------
kenpomeroy
1\. Sign lease for apartment in VT.

2\. Lease deposit + new computer products = "qualified remote worker
expenses".

3\. Receive grant funds.

4\. Resell computer products and never move to VT.

5\. Put apartment on AirBNB.

6\. Profit.

~~~
cmurf
I haven't read the actual legislation, but I'd expect it accounts for fraud
and what you're describing is an intent to commit fraud. Maybe you don't get
caught but if you do, step 6 is gonna be damn expensive.

~~~
kenpomeroy
I did read the actual legislation.

